

Is there anything like Watson available as an API or web app? - shadowpwner

Anything that can make sense of, say, a list of words or a question.
======
dotBen
Don't take this the wrong way, but this question is really something more
suited to be asked on Quora than Hacker News.

~~~
shadowpwner
Thanks, asked on Quora.

------
Ataraxy
<http://products.wolframalpha.com/developers/>

~~~
shadowpwner
Wolframalpha is nice, but doesn't use natural language/machine learning, it
follows certain syntaxes. I personally have had a <30% success rate with it.

------
tmachinecharmer
This question belongs to StackOverflow.com

~~~
shadowpwner
Not sure if trolling..

